# Spinach Balls



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

*Spinach Balls*

2 - 10 oz. pkg. frozen *chopped spinach, thawed
1 pkg. Stove-Top stuffing, prepared according to pkg.
1 c. Provolone or Parmesan cheese, shredded
1/4 tsp nutmeg
6 eggs, beaten
1/3 c. melted butter 

Mix all ingredients together. Form into walnut-sized balls.

Place on lightly greased cookie sheet and bake at 400°F for 10-15 min. or until firm. The spinach balls may be frozen either before or after baking.

Can be served as an appetizer, or flattened out like spinach pancakes as a side dish. Serve with a Greek Yogurt sauce if desired. 

_*Broccoli can be substituted in place of spinach._
_Crumbled cooked bacon can be added to the mixture if desired._


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2005)

This is the third best recipe you've posted today.

I really need to have a party so I can make some of the things you've been adding Mish.


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

I've been searching thru my collection and thought - why didn't I remember these TNT recipes I enjoy.  Thank you.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

This sounds great Mish. I think I will give this one to my niece for the B-day/New years eve party!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 23, 2005)

Super yummy sounding! It combines some of my favourite ingredients (Stove Top stuffing is its own food group, right? ) - definately one for the keep pile! Many thanks Mish!


----------



## Constance (Nov 23, 2005)

I have the same recipe, Mish, and goodness knows how many spinach balls I've rolled in the last 20 years. They are always a big hit, and even people who don't like spinach like these. 
I've also seen a recipe very similar to this for Sausage Balls. (check the Jimmy Dean web site) I've never made them, but I'll bet they'd be a good to have along with the spinach ones. It would make a pretty tray!


----------



## letscook (Nov 24, 2005)

just curious - I love spinach with feta cheese, Have your ever tried them using feta cheese instaed of the provlone or parm. cheese. I just wonder how they would come out.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 24, 2005)

letscook said:
			
		

> just curious - I love spinach with feta cheese, Have your ever tried them using feta cheese instaed of the provlone or parm. cheese. I just wonder how they would come out.


 That's an interesting question letscook, I'm not sure how theywould turn out...My only hesitation on trying that combo is that feta is not always the best "binder" cheese. Parm and provolone tend to hold things together better (mozza would work for here to, probably). You could try halving the amount of parm and using some feta. Or indroduce something else into the recipe to help the spinach balls stay together


----------



## mish (Nov 24, 2005)

letscook said:
			
		

> just curious - I love spinach with feta cheese, Have your ever tried them using feta cheese instaed of the provlone or parm. cheese. I just wonder how they would come out.


 
I love feta, as well. Since there's enough eggs to "bind" it together, I would give it a try. There are flavored feta's out there, & I think it would be a tasty experiment. If it doesn't hold together easily, I would let the mixture sit longer in the fridge. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## mish (Nov 24, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I have the same recipe, Mish, and goodness knows how many spinach balls I've rolled in the last 20 years. They are always a big hit, and even people who don't like spinach like these.
> I've also seen a recipe very similar to this for Sausage Balls. (check the Jimmy Dean web site) I've never made them, but I'll bet they'd be a good to have along with the spinach ones. It would make a pretty tray!


 
Think this recipe has been around for some time, and read the same re non-spinach lovers, enjoy them. I like your idea with mixing it up with some sausage balls for an interesting party platter. Now that you have my creative culinary brain working - maybe some mini cheeseballs, crab balls (think I have a recipe) shrimp balls, etc. I might add my smoked salmon lollipops and stuffed shrooms. Thanks again, Constance for your great ideas.


----------



## Constance (Nov 24, 2005)

Mish, I lost my best friend a couple of years ago from a brain aneurism. She was a bright and creative lady, and when we got our heads together, we sort of bounced off each other with ideas. 
I think creative people tend to do that.


----------

